# Not illegal to paint your car from home



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

for those of you that plan to or paint your cars from home, turns out its not illegal if youre a hobbyist. page 2, EPA regulations summary. first column "this rule does not apply to", 3rd section. allowed to spray up to 2 cars a year in your garage, driveway or back yard

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/area/paint_stripb.pdf

i post cause rumor is its illegal and you get fined for painting your car from home, turns out its not


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

It should be illegal. Especially the way that a lot of those paint jobs come out.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea you cant argue with that, some cars are rolling felonies  but yea spraying from home is legal. 2 cars a year but who keeps count


----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

I think it matters on 2 things: 1. Nosey nieghbors. 2. How many times u get caught painting the càrs.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

yea i really searched the whole site, its not illegal. what they do say is consider your neighbors and overspray/fumes cause then they can get you for damages and can file a report


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

Used to paint 2 or 3 cars a year in my garage until an enviromentalist moved in next door.He called the e.p.a. complaining. They came out and did a inspection but couldnt find any evidence of painting (the house and garage is well kept)The inspector said if he had to come out agian that i would get slapped with a $5,000 fine!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

G_KRALY said:


> Used to paint 2 or 3 cars a year in my garage until an enviromentalist moved in next door.He called the e.p.a. complaining. They came out and did a inspection but couldnt find any evidence of painting (the house and garage is well kept)The inspector said if he had to come out agian that i would get slapped with a $5,000 fine!


Sounds like your step is kill the neighbor. Problem solved.


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Federal laws are basic guidelines and are superceded by State and Local laws that can be more stringent. When there is no State or Local law pertaining to a certain subject then Federal law applies but when there are State and Local laws governing a certain thing then it can be illegal. The Feds say State and Local laws can be more stringent (harder) than Federal but not more lax (easier). Just putting this out there so when the State or Local boys show up on at your garage/booth you don't tell them, "it's cool, I seen it on LIL, I can do this." Check with your Local goverments or do what I do, ignorance is bliss, do it til you get caught then say, "sorry, I didn't know."


----------



## STYLISHTEKNIQUE VP (Aug 13, 2009)

Here's some more information for the EPA Region 9 Pacific Southwest, which includes; Arizona, California, Hawaii, Nevada, Pacific Islands, 147 Tribes

EPA Region 9 Pacific Southwest Home page link below

http://www.epa.gov/aboutepa/region9.html

Rule and Implementation Information for Paint Stripping and Miscellaneous Surface Coating Operations at Area Sources link below

http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/6h/6hpg.html#IMP


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

i train muay thai and where i train at theres 3 cops that train with us. im really cool with one of them he works for the santa monica department and emailed him the link last night to see what he thought.he said hes never been sent on a painting from home call, but if he were to drive by a house where he saw someone painting he could care less unless he saw a shitload of overspray flying next door or on others cars or you had them lined up where youre operating a business from home. otherwise he could care less. he said because they were never trained to look out for that. he said no in santa monica there is no law stating its illegal to paint your car from home so he figures its the same statewide especially if the epa allows it, it could be won in court if there was a law, but said he knows of none. that even all the auto zones carry ready to spray auto paint ready to spray and lowes/home depot sell hvlp guns, because its not illegal to paint from home, again as long as its not a business youre running and youre just a hobbyist, that the epa's got your back and that print out is from a gov site and would beat any case against you. 

he did give some advice incase some cities have a special law, have a printout of that epa page on hand, and paint your car with a broom.

im joking about that he said if youre really worried, mix the paint next door or inside your house and hide the cans. get a few pints or a gallon of rustolem paint and clean them out and pour just a bit of the paint youre using inside and shake it up so the paint covers the whole inside and if a neighbor did call a cop, he will be like this idiot is painting his car with rustoleum, which is completely legal like if you were rattlecanning it. get the point? but he still said were fine, hes never even heard or known anyone get slapped with a painting a car from home charge, have you? he said cause yes its NOT illegal


----------



## fjc422 (Dec 20, 2010)

Ya that sounds right, a cop wouldn't necessarily know cuz it's not a criminal statute. It would fall under a municipal or public health code. A code enforcement officer would come out and cite (if it's illegal in your area). Remember, a State or Local government can have stricter rules than the Feds (EPA), just not less strict. Those rules trump Federal (EPA) rules unless the rules are considered outlandish. A persons best bet is to call their local code enforcement office and ask. Or just do it and not get caught, but remember it is your responsibility to know, at least that's what code enforcement would tell you when giving you your citation.


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

fuck this, too much reading
:inout:


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

GALLO 59 said:


> for those of you that plan to or paint your cars from home, turns out its not illegal if youre a hobbyist. page 2, EPA regulations summary. first column "this rule does not apply to", 3rd section. allowed to spray up to 2 cars a year in your garage, driveway or back yard
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/area/paint_stripb.pdf
> 
> i post cause rumor is its illegal and you get fined for painting your car from home, turns out its not


Sounds great that its not illegal BUT Local laws over ride that and they'll give you a fine around here if they catch you, most likely due to complaints. They just got a homie of mine for painting/running a shop/too many cars at a house again. Had to go to court and pay $600 in fines. This happens to him once a year or so but its cheaper than renting out a space or garage to store extra cars and projects.


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I spray in my garage all the time, havent had a problem yet besides the damn moskitos that decide they want to be part of the paint job!


----------



## G_KRALY (Jun 14, 2006)

Jack Bauer said:


> Sounds like your step is kill the neighbor. Problem solved.


:yes: ...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Good info!


----------



## socalconcepts (May 7, 2007)

WHAT ABOUT CITY CODES DOES EPA OVERIDE THEM?


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

socalconcepts said:


> WHAT ABOUT CITY CODES DOES EPA OVERIDE THEM?


City has to uphold all EPA regulations. City can have more regulations that EPA has nothing to do with such as a fine for too tall of grass, having inoperable vehicles in plain site, doing major work to a vehicle, etc.


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

tpimuncie said:


> I spray in my garage all the time, havent had a problem yet besides the damn moskitos that decide they want to be part of the paint job!


lmao...so true.... why in the damn clear.. :ninja:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

mrchavez said:


> lmao...so true.... why in the damn clear.. :ninja:


 i dont know but my roof has wings in it! :roflmao:


----------



## 87gbody (Dec 20, 2007)

fjc422 said:


> Federal laws are basic guidelines and are superceded by State and Local laws that can be more stringent. When there is no State or Local law pertaining to a certain subject then Federal law applies but when there are State and Local laws governing a certain thing then it can be illegal. The Feds say State and Local laws can be more stringent (harder) than Federal but not more lax (easier). Just putting this out there so when the State or Local boys show up on at your garage/booth you don't tell them, "it's cool, I seen it on LIL, I can do this." Check with your Local goverments or do what I do, ignorance is bliss, do it til you get caught then say, "sorry, I didn't know."


:thumbsup:


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> i dont know but my roof has wings in it! :roflmao:


LOL


----------



## GT 702 RIDER (Sep 15, 2011)

I've painted alot of rides on my driveway


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## 86bluemcLS (Apr 17, 2008)

Ive painted 4 cars im a rookie as fuck i live dowb street fron the city officials they never said nothing lol


----------



## willzkustoms2030 (Jan 4, 2013)

ive painted about 20 cars in my driveway.i just wet the driveway to it keeps some dust away


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

I like to paint during the week when all the neighbors are at work, less the better. Beats paying couple hundred to rent a booth the trailer and time.


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Sometimes cities and state's feel that the federal laws are adequate and leave it alone. But u should check it out. I called code one time and they said overspray would be a concern


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

tpimuncie said:


>


fuck thats what im talking about. wish i can get down like that someday, but it aint happening here where im at its too windy, moving to huntington park or downey soon then its on :thumbsup: excellent job by the way, show and shop quality out of a garage se aventaron, get down guys  are you using a 220 or 110? and what kind of gun do you use? thanks


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

GALLO 59 said:


> fuck thats what im talking about. wish i can get down like that someday, but it aint happening here where im at its too windy, moving to huntington park or downey soon then its on :thumbsup: excellent job by the way, show and shop quality out of a garage se aventaron, get down guys  are you using a 220 or 110? and what kind of gun do you use? thanks


Just get down on it bro and if its not cool sand that shit back down redo it until it passes the inspection! Gracias homie we just do what makes us happy and we enjoy our rides. Just been using a 110 craftsman compressor and a 7 year old sata gun gotta upgrade on both of them puppies real soon


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

I painted my 59 in a airplane hangar looking garage in the high desert in Hesperia where there was no wind. Came out ok, but still have a lot to learn like I realize sometimes a color in the can wont match the color after it's sprayed and dried. I've been watching all your guys builds, just didn't know you were spraying in the garage. just shows not all show cars come out of shops and its encouraging, spraying a car as good as you guys do is all I need to get down and be a full builder but I'm still learning that process. Paint and interior is where creativity, talent and individuality shows through and I got the interior part down, now working on the paint part. I'm painting my 65 a mint green with flakes in a few weeks and my 48 shades of brown. let's see how it comes out, but again guys good job, get down


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

O and I'm spraying with a 110 husky and the eastwood concourse guns


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

Carport worked for me...lol.


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

There's loop holes you can get by with in California your legally allowed to spray 1 gallon of primer surfacer a day. There is. No true EPA definition of what primer and paint are. So if your caught you can say its primer surfacer. Also depending on the county you live in CA it's illegal to use oil based acrylic paints. Most of CA you can only used water based paint and primer.


----------



## NFA Fabrication (May 30, 2012)

I had a neighbor lady a few years back freak out, typical Subaru driving Seattle wanna be hippy, very common where I live, just want to show everyone how "Green" they are because they have no personality otherwise, and they feel this makes them automatically likable by the masses.... She called some government EPA people on us, and they showed up, verified we were within our rights, and even hung out for a while and checked out all of our projects, turns out he was a car/motorcycle guy. We had made a make shift painting tent, and were painting several motorcycle parts, and car wheels (Not rattle can style, full HVLP Sata guns, base coat, clear coat, etc.). I have a booth at work now so I do most work there now, but it is not hard to stay within the legal parameters while painting at home unless you are running a business/painting for other people.


----------



## GALLO 59 (Jan 1, 2006)

rIdaho said:


> View attachment 592412
> View attachment 592413
> View attachment 592414
> View attachment 592415
> ...


damn, thats right :thumbsup:


----------



## jesseosuna (Nov 9, 2012)

:dunno:


----------



## rIdaho (Dec 1, 2010)

GALLO 59 said:


> damn, thats right :thumbsup:


 ...thanks.


----------



## Laneta (Jan 12, 2013)

Fuk da law ese!

Am lawless eses


----------



## 619sandiegochargers (Jun 24, 2011)

GALLO 59 said:


> for those of you that plan to or paint your cars from home, turns out its not illegal if youre a hobbyist. page 2, EPA regulations summary. first column "this rule does not apply to", 3rd section. allowed to spray up to 2 cars a year in your garage, driveway or back yard
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/ttn/atw/area/paint_stripb.pdf
> 
> ...


I wish I seen this before so I could tell my landlord to fuck off when I just wanted to primer the car .
Nosey ass neighbors played a huge factor too


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

that rule of painting 2cars per year in your house has been around a while my high school teacher would tell us cause he knew we would paint in the backyards when the booth at the high school wasn't available. Also think about it how do the mobile touch up fools get away with it painting in parking lots and street, my homie use to do mobile touch ups, blend bumpers, or shoot the whole bumper, door ect. In the street or drive way, even go to people's work and paint in parking lots.


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$ (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh fucken yeah!!!!! Back yard boogie it don't stop!!!:thumbsup: some of the best lowriders are painted in the back yard!!!!


----------



## Kazu Arrowsoki (Apr 6, 2016)

I do have a question for you. With painting a vehicle is it illegal to chrome your entire back door?
(Please reply to [email protected])


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

:scrutinize:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

619sandiegochargers said:


> I wish I seen this before so I could tell my landlord to fuck off when I just wanted to primer the car .
> Nosey ass neighbors played a huge factor too


City or state rules will take presidence if stricter


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

Ive had one neighbor bitch about over spray but went over and took care of it. 


My latest garage make over


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

City folks just dont get it


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

tpimuncie said:


> Ive had one neighbor bitch about over spray but went over and took care of it.
> 
> 
> My latest garage make over


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

Kazu Arrowsoki said:


> I do have a question for you. With painting a vehicle is it illegal to chrome your entire back door?
> (Please reply to [email protected])


Yo back doe gun be chiney.


----------

